# Cub Cadet XT 1 46" Starter turns over with out the key



## Mutilator (May 24, 2019)

I am thinking I have a Solenoid problem, but I ask advice. Today I was mowing no problems, very wet grass, standing water (had a lot of rain in Michigan) and some rain. Finished front yard turned off mower for a few minutes and when I re started it the started would not disengage. Turned off key starter kept spinning had to pull the positive batt cable to stop it. Disconnected the ignition (unpluged the whole thing) and when I put the cable back on the batt the starter would spin, I am thinking the solenoid went bad your thoughts. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Mutilator! Have you tried to see if the starter gear is stuck to the flywheel, not disengaging mechanically?


----------



## Mutilator (May 24, 2019)

No the starter gear is not stuck to the flywheel. As soon as I attach the the positive cable to the batt even without the key or ignition hooked up the starter starts to spin.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Disconnect the actuation circuit from the starter solenoid and if the problem goes away, it is in the key switch module. The key switch module, part # 925-06119B, likely picked up moisture from the rain, try to dry the module in the sun and see if the problem goes away on its own.


----------



## Mutilator (May 24, 2019)

I have disconnected this module and when I connect the batt the starter will turn over until I remove the cable. I will try the circuit, but where is it located, is it on the solenoid? Thank for your help.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You should see two large battery and starter lugs on the solenoid, then one or two smaller wires that trigger it to make the connection for starting. I would disconnect the smaller wire that comes from the key module.


----------



## Mutilator (May 24, 2019)

Ok, on the bottom of the solenoid was two small wires one green one orange with a white stripe. I left the green one attached, thinking its for the ground and detached the orange white one. Still turned over when hooked up. I then took off the cowl with the hour meter and key module and disconnected both. The starter still turned over when attached to the batt. Is the solenoid bad and arcing inside of it, making a complete connection on its own?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

if you have a multimeter, remove all wiring from the solenoid and take a ohm reading across the two heavy poles that connect battery power and starter motor, if you have a reading then the solenoid has arced the inside contacts and wont release.
disconnect battery supply from battery for safety.


----------

